# cutting solid epoxy countertops



## wkendwarrior (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello to all,
I'm looking for some input from my fellow DYI's for cutting 1-1/2" thick solid epoxy countertops. I read that if using a circular saw to use a Carbide tip 40TPI blade or a Triple Chip blade. I tried the Carbide Blade only cutting an 1/8" slowly to start my first straight line, but got a lot of sparks and it was a struggle. Should I go and get a Diamond Blade to do the job? Also need some tips on using a Jigsaw to cut out sink.

Thank you in advance to anyone who could give me some feed back.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

You did not mention the specific type of solid epoxy countertop you have. Generally the manufacturer will specify the type of cutting tools that they want you to use. If you do not the type of countertop you have, you may want to check out this site, that discusses methods of cutting solid epoxy countertops http://www.duratop-epoxy.com/unfabricated-epoxy-slabs.html.


----------

